# Sticky  Largest Tires on a stock Polaris



## Polaris425

We have one of these in the kawi section, just thought some people might find it usefull here too...

If you've put larger than stock tires on your Polaris, w/o a lift kit, please post what model quad, and the tires specs, and any problems you ran into w/ rubbing etc... Pictures are awesome too if you have them.


----------



## outdoorzyguy

*big tires*

i am running 30x10x14 front 30x12x14 rear mudlite XXl's on my 09 850XP es and have them mounted on SS212 machined rims 2 x 4 front offset 3 x 5 back offset, and no lift. A 1 x5 front and a 2 x 6 back would be better so the tires wouldnt stick out so far but would then be close to rubbing on the insides, i would hav enough room up front but backs would only be about a half inch from sway bar. The fronts have lots of room the backs were rubbing when going around 45 mph then i got it up to just over 60mph and they had only rubbed the plastic on the outside edge of the plastic on the front edges of the tires but now hav room to go at slower speeds without rubbing lol. I am now running a RDC A-arm lift and hav all kinds of room. I then installed Royal Distributings over fenders and have lost some clearance front and back but can still do about 50 mph with no rubbing. The over fenders work great for keeping all the mud off that was being thrown because the tires were sticking out so far. I will try to get some pics up


----------



## AMR840

I read on the 2010 850XP they repositioned the sway bar vs 2009's allowing for larger than normal tires to fit on the stock wheels. However looking at my 2010 with 26x11x14 Bighorns they are only 1" away from touching bar on left rear. 12" wide would be cutting it close if the bar moves toward tire at all. 
Going taller should be ok but not sure if wider would work.


----------



## Polaris425

Interesting... Thanks for posting.


----------



## BIG 500

28s


----------



## dramey

how bout biggest tires on a stock rzr thats not lifted?


----------



## Polaris425

Good question.


----------



## poporunner50

how about on a 2008 polaris sportsman 500 ho???


----------



## Polaris425

poporunner50 said:


> how about on a 2008 polaris sportsman 500 ho???


I'd stick with a 28, depending on the type of tire.


----------



## monsterbrute750

dramey said:


> how bout biggest tires on a stock rzr thats not lifted?


My buddy runs 28 Zillas with no lift on his RZR.


----------



## poporunner50

Do u think that 29.5 swamplites can fit under it??


----------



## Polaris425

aint but one way to find out! :rockn:


----------



## poporunner50

the 29.5 swamplites fit on a stock polaris sportsman 500 ho without rubbing. and pulls amazing. 29.5x10x14 on front and 29.5x11x14 on back.


----------



## bowhuntr

2005 Sportmans 500HO
27x10s and 27x12 Zillas on SS212s. Not even close to rubbing, probably fit 28s.


----------



## mudengineer

28's will rub and 27's fit perfect. Prior to lifting my rzr I had 27's wides all the way around and had a blast. But only left it that way for two weeks and went UP and up and up! haha 27's are ok but 28" sliverbacks wide/skinnys,1" spacer inch front/two inch back,HL springs and a 3" inch lift. Install a 3500lb+ warn or Viper and you will follow the best of them! Add Gorilla axles to the back if you are going to ride a lot in mud. stocks will break after several rides but will still hold up for a while with this set up. A good snorkle is also nice to have for good ol water riding. 

or just put a super atv 6-8" lift on with 31's lol....then you can do it all


----------



## cwm9805

I have 31 laws on my 2011 sports 850 xp. i had to cut the fenders back a tad and there is only rub when the suspension compresses quite a bit.


----------



## cookster500

i got 26-9-12 and 26-10-12 on my 2000 500. no rubbing.


----------



## Rosco1971

*26" zillas on 2010 sportsman 500*

I'd like to know if there will be any clearance issues if I put 26 9 12's on front and 26 11 12's on rear on my stock rims and stock machine. I'm not doing any mod's in terms of lifting and wheel spacers. Would those tires work??


----------



## Polaris425

Should be just fine.


----------



## Graysen

I have a 99 500 and i put 26" MudWolfs and i was fine in the rear but the front i was subbing the right tie rod end so i got 1" spacers for the fronts it lines the tires up really well the middle of the fronts are right in line with the middle of the backs. i had another problem when i had the front shocks fully compressed it would rub my fender and also my double tubed bumper so i have a 2" lift and now i am far away from it rubbing anything.


----------



## tkohl3

*2000 sportsman 335*

wanting to go bigger with my tires was thinking 25 10 12 up front nd 25 12 12 out back will fronts clear?? Mudlite xls are what im looking at


----------



## Polaris425

should be fine, the 10's up front might rub the shock depending on how close the mount it.


----------



## highmark

I have a 2009 500 X2 with 26x9x12 and 26x12x12 and had to install 1/4" wheel spacers in the front and reverse my tie rods. Can't go any wider but I could go larger in height.


----------



## highmark

highmark said:


> I have a 2009 500 X2 with 26x9x12 and 26x12x12 and had to install 1/4" wheel spacers in the front and reverse my tie rods. Can't go any wider but I could go larger in height.


To reply to myself I just picked up a set of 28x10x12 and 28x12x12 Silverbacks. Got a deal I couldn't pass up. I'll need to either reverse my rims or get 1.5in wheel spacers.


----------



## balski619

*2004 sportsman 500*

will 26-9, 26-11 ITP XTR's fit


----------



## Polaris425

yeah they should.


----------



## Tsmith422

I have a 2011 standard rzr and depending on tire used between 27 and 28 will work fine. Now I'm running 30in mud lites with just a 1.75 coil spacer in front and a lil reshaping the floor pan.


----------



## primetime1267

On the RZR's you have to watch out for the right rear motor mount.. Almost any wide 12" tire will require some trimming of that mount. On stock rims with aftermarkets wide tires, forget it spacers in the rear are almost recommended as well.... Unless you have the "S" model..


----------



## JLOWERY

My 2011 850 XP had 29.5 Laws 2's on it with no issues it still had plenty of room.


----------



## bruteforce3

I just put OL2's on my 550xp and it's about a inch from rubbing.


----------



## Chaseicole

Guys, I'm new to the forum and just bought my 2012 500 h.o. About a mounts ago and love it, waiting to snorkel and tire it now, just trying to figure out how to snorkel out the front box and actually keep the box functional lol, but my ? For here is what is the biggest size tires I can put on my stock with stock steel rims and keep full motion without any rubbing, full compression of the shocks and full turn radius? 28x10 front and 28x12 rear?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I wouldn't go any bigger than that. Depending on what tire might even stick w/ 27's


----------



## adam6604

my dad has a 2010 polaris 500, and he put just 26" mudlites on it and with the stock steel rims they rubbed the front struts. he needed spacers. not sure if they changed the design in 2012 or not.


----------



## bruteforce3

I got 29.5's. No rub


----------



## Johnnypantz

Looking at the 26x10 I'm puttin on the front of my 2012 800, I'm either gonna need spacers or flip the front wheels


----------



## Ole Nasty

I got 27" Zillas on stock wheels on my 2009 500HO. The fronts rubbed the tie rod ends so I threw some washers on the lugs, it works but I'm not crazy about it. I got SS 108s I'm about to throw on it too.
Crappy cell phone pic


----------



## Polaris425

Wheels should take care of the rub


----------



## Rubicon13

Would 30-10-14 moto monster fit on stock 2010 550 xp I been trying to look and see but can't find any good threads


----------



## Polaris425

Most Likely not. And you probably wouldnt be able to turn them either, not w/o Exstensive clutch work or a GR.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i got a 97 Magnum 425 and with 27" Outlaws (bout half tread) and they hit the floorboard at full lock, but other than that they fine


----------



## MOSSSBERG

i have 30 in zillas on sti wheels no rubbing skinny/wide


----------



## dmsween

MOSSSBERG said:


> i have 30 in zillas on sti wheels no rubbing skinny/wide


What size machine do you have Mossberg? I'm looking at 28" Zillas for my '05 500


----------



## bruteman19

Will 27-10-14 and 27-12-14 fit a stock 2013 850 xp without rubbing the sway bar in the rear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I dont think it will, not with a stock rim


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dmsween said:


> What size machine do you have Mossberg? I'm looking at 28" Zillas for my '05 500


The 28's in ur 500 should fit fine ....stock rim?


----------



## MattW

I have a 2012 sportsman 500 with skinny/wide 28" zillas on sti hd rims and have ALOT of room left.


----------



## Justin9587

How about a stock 2012 polaris sportsmman 850? Would like some outlaw 2s just want to know how big I can go and the rims and exact specs


----------



## Polaris425

^^ read page 2


----------



## Justin9587

So just guessing 29.5x11x14 would be my best bet for the OL2s any rim suggestions?


----------



## MattW

Justin9587 said:


> So just guessing 29.5x11x14 would be my best bet for the OL2s any rim suggestions?


I have seen 30" on an 850 on ss wheels


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I ride with a buddy who has a 500 ho and he is running 30" mudzillas with hd3 14" rims and he is bone stock. No clutch work,spacers,lift ,or any thing


----------



## Justin9587

Nice thanks man


----------



## dmsween

Cal3bCart3r said:


> The 28's in ur 500 should fit fine ....stock rim?


I'm going with STI rims 4+3 offset.
28-10-12 Front
28-12-12 Rear
STI C7 12" Rims (4+3) Offset

Hopefully not to wide so I can still fit 3 quads on the trailer.


----------



## Grizcore

we are gonna put forward a-arms on polaris 800 ho 2008, to fit 28" sbacks. not required unless you want to hit some speed and spring preload. If you ride hard, give yourself some room to move. did not fit the tires safe without aem a-arms.


----------



## coxhm26

2013 Midsize 800 ranger

27x9x12 mega mayhems on stock LE Rims
Maybe could fit 28s w/o lift

CAN NOT fit 10" wide on front unless adding 1" spacer (strut would rub without)


----------



## triston

28 backs


----------



## MattW

I have 30" zillas skinny wide on my 2013 800 with no lift...front tires measure 29.5 and rear tires measure 29...with 7psi in all tires. I ride it hard everytime I'm on it and havnt rubbed anything yet.


----------



## Chuckles7064

Can i fit 27 mega mayhems on stock wheels without clutching my 04 sportsman 500?


----------



## Polaris425

Probably so. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Chuckles7064

Anyone run 27s on a stock 04 500? Im hoping i wont need a lift or reclutching


----------



## Timologee

28s on a 15 900xp? I hear something about moving the suspension to outer hole or something?


----------



## bcorum

I know a 2015 900 trail will fit 28s stock


----------



## Polaris425

^ That is SICK :rockn:


----------



## bcorum

Polaris425 said:


> ^ That is SICK :rockn:


Thanks!


----------



## bcorum

What's the biggest anybody has on a sportsman 1000xp?


----------

